# Cslb complaint against me



## JB818 (Feb 11, 2011)

A customer not wanting to pay, filed a complained for defective work. Cslb hired their own so called expert and he wrote down exactly word by word owners complaint on his expert report.

The work from 1-10 scale is solid nine. Cslb is ignoring my rebuttal and wants to suspend my license.

Is there a higher authority that I can complain about this department? I feel like I am dealing with morans with zero knowledge about construction: what can I do?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Whats cslb???????


----------



## JB818 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ca constractor state license board


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Contractor's State License Board.

Probably Calif.

Good Luck.

Maybe License Guru or an Attorney can help you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I figured that but thought it might be canadian to. If there anything like our CCB there usually pretty level headed and side with who is acually right. 

The guy in the wrong often thinks he was right. 

9 out of 10:blink: the guy was expecting a 10 you should have given a 10, by giving him and saying its a 9 you already lost.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ubenhad4 said:


> I figured that but thought it might be canadian to. If there anything like our CCB there usually pretty level headed and side with who is acually right.
> 
> The guy in the wrong often thinks he was right.
> 
> 9 out of 10:blink: the guy was expecting a 10 you should have given a 10, by giving him and saying its a 9 you already lost.


Yup, pretty much in a nut shell.:notworthy


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

JB818 said:


> A customer not wanting to pay, filed a complained for defective work. Cslb hired their own so called expert and he wrote down exactly word by word owners complaint on his expert report.
> 
> The work from 1-10 scale is solid nine. Cslb is ignoring my rebuttal and wants to suspend my license.
> 
> Is there a higher authority that I can complain about this department? I feel like I am dealing with morans with zero knowledge about construction: what can I do?


You need to find an attorney who deals with this type of stuff in California. Most likely business law or consumer law would be the appropriate field; even not they'll direct you towards the right direction, best of luck.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

If it was inspected work, and it passed - I'd cite that, and ask why if it's so sub-par workmanship did it pass inspections? If no inspections (cosmetic only?), I'd try to get them to inspect it and see for themselves. Surely there's a process for this kind of thing.

Contractors can deal with hundreds of customers per year. There is bound to be one that is a lying sack of cheetah trying to weasel something for nothing, and they know that it.

If you bring them permit fees (dozens per year), and they put you out of biz - they know that they are probably just creating another hack, or driving the customers you can't serve to the hacks that DON'T pay them fees. They know this too. It's in their best interest that you keep your license, unless you really are screwing people.

Well, some don't realize this, but surely there's someone there with at least one brain cell ... then again, they all might have gone to the clinic to get "meds" ... Get a supervisor. Explain the situation, and remain calm. It doesn't help you if you freak out on the CSLB people.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

If diplomacy fails, there's always attorneys, and perhaps writing to state reps and any political contacts you have pleading your case and attempting to flex your rights - but I'd talk to attorney about that. I've never had that issue so I'm not sure.


----------



## jonrauh (Dec 19, 2010)

*Arnold is gone now you have to talk to Jerry!!!!!*



JB818 said:


> A customer not wanting to pay, filed a complained for defective work. Cslb hired their own so called expert and he wrote down exactly word by word owners complaint on his expert report.
> 
> The work from 1-10 scale is solid nine. Cslb is ignoring my rebuttal and wants to suspend my license.
> 
> Is there a higher authority that I can complain about this department? I feel like I am dealing with morans with zero knowledge about construction: what can I do?



Arnold is gone now you have to talk to Jerry!!!!!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

JB818 said:


> ...A customer not wanting to pay, filed a complained for defective work. Cslb hired their own so called expert and he wrote down exactly word by word owners complaint on his expert report... I feel like I am dealing with morans with zero knowledge about construction: what can I do?


Contrary to popular belief they are not all morons & they have a great deal of construction knowledge.

They use working contractors in the field in question to evaluate complaints & determine if the work is up to industry standards.

The fact that they took the complaint to this level leads me to believe there is some merit to the complaint.


----------



## jonrauh (Dec 19, 2010)

If the job was a 10 they would have paid dude!


----------



## JB818 (Feb 11, 2011)

Absolutely no knowledge, the investigator they assigned to the case did not even speak english properly and admitted that she cannot make any suggestions. No commen sense whatsoever. 
I have filed a lawsuit against the owner. But, I also want to hold the department responsible. 
The bonding companies expert report is exact opposite of boards expert


----------



## JB818 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not really half of the contractors did not get paid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive never seen a complaint go if it didn't have merit. I personally saw a homeowner that was dead wrong take a builder to the CCB. I was the framer and sider on the job. The owner complaint was brick color and failure to complete punchlist. Everytime a sub would come to do a punch item he would send them away saying he wanted to be present and he didnt have time right now. He would do this even on all appointments. The brick from garage to the chimneys was off tint, bad, there were also some cabinet and hvac issues that needed addressed. The board not only told the owner to fly a kite they released the builder from any warranty or repair work and made the guy pay attorney fees. 
I have complete faith in our board and have seen it put homeowners into a real place more than once. There there to protect from oddball hacks and do a very good job at it. Every instance ive heard about the contractor being suspended I can honestly say I wanted to give the board an atta boy. They take suspensions and the lack of revenue as a result pretty seriously. They would rather you be in business giving them revenue than to go under.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

JB818 said:


> Absolutely no knowledge, the investigator they assigned to the case did not even speak english properly and admitted that she cannot make any suggestions. No commen sense whatsoever.
> I have filed a lawsuit against the owner. But, I also want to hold the department responsible.
> The bonding companies expert report is exact opposite of boards expert


Of course she cant make suggestions shes an investigator she doesn't want in the middle, that's what the mediator is for. 

What exactly is the complaint?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Just my two bit free opinion.

Mind your P's & Q's when dealing with the CSLB. No smart ass BS, no snide remarks against investigators. You may have a valid counter claim. But believe it or not all these people speak to one another in a language they all comprehend. If you come across a condescending, inappropriate or disrespectful they will pounce on you like a pack of wolves. Take a breath & regroup.


----------



## JB818 (Feb 11, 2011)

The complain is that the stone color has variations. It does not get thru threir thick heads that its a natural occurance in products made out of concrete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Was the actual product used the same as signed and approved?

Did you get the supplier and manufacture to back up your install?

If you have those two things its a dead case if you have these and they proceded time to lawyer up. Someone looking for a freebe


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Do you have pictures of it?


----------



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

That is some real B.S. 
Clsb should be judging Quality and Craftmanship. Not Defective color that varies on stone.
If they picked out that stone and used it before on there project ,then the owner and cslb know there pulling you through a loop.

What does the manulfacture say about that header with the water stain?
Are'nt They partcial to blame? Can it Be Cleaned?

I'm in disbelieved, that you could potencially Lose your license ,Just because the owner said" Oh it's Looking so nice"....... wait a minute,No it does'nt, We dont have to pay you.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

your work looks good its the splotchy stucco that looks like **** did you tell them thats another guy?


----------



## Louisg (Feb 16, 2011)

JB818 said:


> A customer not wanting to pay, filed a complained for defective work. Cslb hired their own so called expert and he wrote down exactly word by word owners complaint on his expert report.
> 
> The work from 1-10 scale is solid nine. Cslb is ignoring my rebuttal and wants to suspend my license.
> 
> Is there a higher authority that I can complain about this department? I feel like I am dealing with morans with zero knowledge about construction: what can I do?


Sorry , you might have to go through the process and accept CSLB suspension of your license. You would need then, to appeal the citation and take it to an Administrative Judge. The Registrar will recommend , if their investigators recommend, suspension of your license. You will be able to finish what you have on the books , but the board will ask for the names and contacts of each job, be prepare for that. The process will cost you money but the cost is worth it when it comes to your source of income.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Judging from the pictures the stucco work looks great to me.

Why some people enjoy a bland uniformity is beyond me, this slight color variation gives an otherwise too large flat plane a bit of interest.

BTW welcome to contracting in the Peoples Repulik of Kalifornia.

Andy.


----------



## Cairncross (Nov 16, 2010)

"Color variation is inherent in all natural materials" is the line I use in my contracts.
"its a natural occurance in products made out of concrete"
Being that the precast trims aren't natural material, it would seem that color control may have been in the hands of the wrong people. It is hard to tell from pics. In pic #2, I see quite a contrast in the color between the header piece and jamb. Is this the principal complaint?
Someone with talent could ease the tension and try coloring to match, but you are prolly way past that now.
"Fit and Finish" are not inspected items, but due to SB800, it is a warrantable item for 2 years.
Is this a CSLB matter, no IMHO. Hope you get your license cleared.


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I can easily believe that a know nothing state inspector went out and took the side of the HO. The fact that CA uses combination inspectors and DSA inspectors whom 90% that I have met are the biggest collective of idiots in the world is enough for me to side with the contractor.


----------



## Louisg (Feb 16, 2011)

griz said:


> Just my two bit free opinion.
> 
> Mind your P's & Q's when dealing with the CSLB. No smart ass BS, no snide remarks against investigators. You may have a valid counter claim. But believe it or not all these people speak to one another in a language they all comprehend. If you come across a condescending, inappropriate or disrespectful they will pounce on you like a pack of wolves. Take a breath & regroup.


That is true . Being polite and letting justice prevail will work with respect.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Take some photos of local goverment buildings. ALL stone and concrete products taint and stain differently between horizonal and vertical surfaces. Heck, even brick mold does. It come from dust and other particale lying on the flat surfaces and leeching over the sides when it rains. 
I'm surprised nobody else has pointed that out yet.


----------



## JB818 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have mentioned that. But, this investigative dept. Has no common sense.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Get labels or whatever from tile, shingle manufactures, stone suppliers, paint companies, vinyl flooring, and even hardwood flooring people. Variations are normal for all phases of the construction industry. Even 2 cars painted the same color have variations. Flood them with these facts. Are their streets all the same color? Pavement has variations. Fact of life.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Ohyes, and just be polite at all times. DO NOT let emotions get into any dealings with them. They have thin skin and slights, insults and cussing will go against you, especailly if you do manage to lose and appeal. ( Not likely, IMHO.)


----------



## I.C. INtegrity (Sep 23, 2009)

*Cslb*



JB818 said:


> A customer not wanting to pay, filed a complained for defective work. Cslb hired their own so called expert and he wrote down exactly word by word owners complaint on his expert report.
> 
> The work from 1-10 scale is solid nine. Cslb is ignoring my rebuttal and wants to suspend my license.
> 
> Is there a higher authority that I can complain about this department? I feel like I am dealing with morans with zero knowledge about construction: what can I do?


Having been there done that over the last 30 yrs. Take my advise. Take care of the problem /settle if you need to otherwise your looking at some serious problems for yourself. Here's the deal. Yes the CSLB gets another contractor to come look (investigate) ha ha what they are responsible for is to take down everything the HO says. Its not up to them to make an opinion if its justified or not they are only gathering information. Right or wrong. 

depending on the amount of money is involved CSLB has an arbitration clause for anything under 50K word of warning- In CALIF and only in calif if they learn you did not have workmanscomp in place during the course of the project you are looked at being an unlicensed contractor, and you will be responsible to repay 100% of every penny you received. It's a bull%&*^ law but its there. Case in point, A company built a custom home for 300K dispute over 11K in extras guy filed a mechanics lien. He not only lost the 11K but court made him refund the 300K --obviously he had to go BK

But if you have all your ducks in a row and believe your in the right I say take it to the judge. Once upon a time I had a State rep in my office telling me that I will lose that they always win. Long story short, I fought and I won, however during the the in-between time anyone who looked up my license also got to see "legal action pending " I can't tell you how many times I had to explain what was happening, nor can I tell you how many projects I lost due to lack of confidence because of it. But I did win in principle. 

Some battles you need to fight others you have to concede.


----------



## I.C. INtegrity (Sep 23, 2009)

Before I forget, DO NOT get an attorney!!!!!!!! again talking from experience. Do you have General Liability Insurance? if so go through them will save you thousands of dollars. A simple retainer will set you back an immediate 2500. each phone call is 250 (cheap ones) to (350) each meeting the same. Your GL will fight for you for free. An attorney will cost you a min 10K for court time. Do the math friend


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

JB818 said:


> A customer not wanting to pay, filed a complained for defective work. Cslb hired their own so called expert and he wrote down exactly word by word owners complaint on his expert report.
> 
> The work from 1-10 scale is solid nine. *Cslb is ignoring my rebuttal and wants to suspend my license.*
> 
> Is there a higher authority that I can complain about this department? I feel like I am dealing with morans with zero knowledge about construction: what can I do?


just another great reason not to have a license to begin with:shifty:


----------



## VA Remodeler (Aug 8, 2007)

It looks pretty good to me too, but I'm more curious about the 18 months? What happened the day after you finished? Also did you get any payments while you were doing the work?

Bill


----------



## ricksault (Mar 25, 2011)

*CSLB complaint*



JB818 said:


> A customer not wanting to pay, filed a complained for defective work. Cslb hired their own so called expert and he wrote down exactly word by word owners complaint on his expert report.
> 
> The work from 1-10 scale is solid nine. Cslb is ignoring my rebuttal and wants to suspend my license.
> 
> Is there a higher authority that I can complain about this department? I feel like I am dealing with morans with zero knowledge about construction: what can I do?


I have a small precast facility and can tell you that variations occur in items even when they are casted from same batch of mud within 10 minutes of each other.

Too bad we live in such a sue happy society. In order to continue working while you had your crew on site with wet mortar in the mixer and a few pallets of precast items waiting to be installed you would have needed to be on site with a printer or prewritten letter of acceptance that client would have had to sign and date.

Fat chance on that happening considering you thought precast items were fine as they were and probably weren't aware of client's dissatisfaction until it was time for them to make final payment. 

hindsight is always 20/20 and we are always amazed at the amount of paperwork that large GC firms need us to process in order to act as subs on their projects. The larger firms have experienced all of these legal problems and can afford to put all of the required documentation in place in order to minimize these nasty pitfalls. Too bad we have to learn the hard way and lose good craftsman to legal technicalities. 

I feel for you and bet you have lost a ton of sleep. 

Keep your chin up and remember....One day at a time.


----------



## CSL (Mar 24, 2011)

Bottom Line/ Take Out Your Code Book under "license Revocation Procedures" and find out if they can legally revoke you license. 
Workmanship is a pretty shady area in the code book so it might not even be able to hold ground. As long as you installed everything correctly the Ho can go Fudge Themselves


----------



## dieosub (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Cslb Complaint Against Me*

The CSLB is out of control. I am currently having the same issue with these clowns. 

Anyone who even begins to defend the CSLB has no idea what these guys are there for. They are NOT there to prosecute decent contractors. However, the CSLB has made its name on being on the side of any nutcase client that wants to get out of paying the bill.

I do small repair work, I have maybe 200 projects I do every year (all small size) I have a B license in CA. 

So last year 1- yes ONE- one single client complaints (out of the 200) and I am at risk of loosing my license. 

The CSLB, at least the people I have dealt with namely 
**** and 
****

Are useless. 

I wish there was a way of suing these people.

Please PM me if you want to see about fighting back against the CSLB.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

dieosub said:


> The CSLB is out of control. I am currently having the same issue with these clowns.
> 
> Anyone who even begins to defend the CSLB has no idea what these guys are there for. They are NOT there to prosecute decent contractors. However, the CSLB has made its name on being on the side of any nutcase client that wants to get out of paying the bill.
> 
> ...


I seldom call anyone downright dumb. But I will say that you must be TRYING to lose your license by posting those names like that... if this is real. :jester:

I thoroughly understand your frustration, but cutting off your nose to spite your face? Not the smartest move. I'm not saying retaliation is right, but you ARE dealing with human beings, and you have now made yourself a target. Maybe not today, or tomorrow, but one of these days this will come back to bite you in the butt.


----------



## dieosub (Jun 16, 2011)

Willie T said:


> I seldom call anyone downright dumb. But I will say that you must be TRYING to lose your license by posting those names like that... if this is real. :jester:
> 
> I thoroughly understand your frustration, but cutting off your nose to spite your face? Not the smartest move. I'm not saying retaliation is right, but you ARE dealing with human beings, and you have now made yourself a target. Maybe not today, or tomorrow, but one of these days this will come back to bite you in the butt.


It is real.

Ok so the key is what? I am frustrated but silence is what will fix it? 

That is exactly what some of these oppresive systems want... to scare you into silence. 

I am dealing with human beings, correct... so are they. Yet when the CSLB here in CA targets a contractors it treats them more like garbage than like people.

So if speaking out, which apparently in these times in which goverment is faillig us and the banks are allowed to pillage the working people, is a crime, then I guess I can expect someone to be mad at me.

"A time comes when silence is betrayal"


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

The key? The right words to the right people at the right time.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Although you don't agree with them, they are the 'Man'

Realize they control your livelihood, and even though you don't agree, just pay the damn customer and call it a lesson learned.

You need to know which battles to fight and you haven't figured that out yet!

Right or wrong, you wont win, even if you go before a tribunal, the costs including your time are not worth it, even you said so, you do 200 small jobs a year.

I take it you don't use contracts since the board is siding with the client, and of you do them it's not bullet proof.


----------



## dieosub (Jun 16, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> Although you don't agree with them, they are the 'Man'
> 
> Realize they control your livelihood, and even though you don't agree, just pay the damn customer and call it a lesson learned.
> 
> ...


That is the issue, the client doesnt want his money back, heck I offered it to him ($1,800), the CSLB told me that at this point they (the CSLB) is the one who wants to follow through on it- NOT the client.

I have in the past had clients not pay me or have myself returned the money to the client just to keep the *peace*.

You are right there is no win for me in this case. I agree, but that does not make it right for the CSLB to decide who stays in business and who doesnt SPECIALLY when their system is so incorrect and so one sided and the contractor has so few options to defend himself.

I dont wonder why there are so many unlicensed contractors in CAor why some large companies set up dummy corporations to keep themselves protected from the witch trial like system these guys operate on.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Well get a hold of the 'License Guru' on here, his name is Phil, and he used to work for the CSLB, if anyone knows what can be done then he is the one.

But I would imagine if the client is starting something and not pursuing it, but the CSLB is then you shouldn't have too much difficulty winning it. Kinda hard for them to win without a witness don't you think?

And just out of curiosity what is the problem? I mean if the client doesn't want the money back and the CSLB wants to pursue it without the client...did you piss someone off or wait to long to reply to a demand or something? Stuff like this doesn't normally happen unless you were procrastinating on something


----------



## dieosub (Jun 16, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> Well get a hold of the 'License Guru' on here, his name is Phil, and he used to work for the CSLB, if anyone knows what can be done then he is the one.
> 
> But I would imagine if the client is starting something and not pursuing it, but the CSLB is then you shouldn't have too much difficulty winning it. Kinda hard for them to win without a witness don't you think?
> 
> And just out of curiosity what is the problem? I mean if the client doesn't want the money back and the CSLB wants to pursue it without the client...did you piss someone off or wait to long to reply to a demand or something? Stuff like this doesn't normally happen unless you were procrastinating on something


Thank you I might try contacting him.

Well, in order to know what the CSLB is willing to do to prove their point, one must have personal experience with them. 

I was a loud mouth to two or three of their employees and one of their officers, months later they came to me with the accusation and by then they had done their homework and investigated my last 10 years in business and obviously found a few minor technicalities which they could exploit.

I believe it all stems from how I didnt put my tail in between my legs from the get go and kep my mouth shut like a good american should.

Bottom line, the state, the country- has much more to worry about than a a loud mouth contractors whose business doesnt even make 1 Mill. 

I have a competitor that must make 10 to 15 times more than that and manages to keep the CSLC at bay through overpaid lawyers, ex CSLB employees and crafty incorporation techniques. I guess walking the grey line does pay for some.

It is like any other thing nowadays it seems, the hedge fund managers and bankers and corporate CEOs show record profits and treat themselves to new yatchs... while the average american workers shows record LOWS in the share of the national income.... :blink:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, some straight talk. You've had your time of griping and bitching. That's necessary for some people sometimes.

Now.......... How about you present us with a post that focuses upon how you will use this to learn at least one valuable lesson, and how you will begin to change your conduct when dealing with the same powers-that-be we are all subject to?

Can you do that?

I'd like to read that one.

HINT: The 'key' words will be "I" and "my", not "they" and "them".


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

dieosub said:


> ...*I was a loud mouth to two or three of their employees and one of their officers*... :blink:


Well after all the explanations, this is your problem in a nutshell.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Yea I think you became your own worst enemy. Time to suck it up and pay the piper. Find out what you need to do to make it right.

Working without a license and your temper...you will get caught


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

In the climate of tempering some of my directness, may I say that it speaks well of your self awareness that you wrote ...*I was a loud mouth to two or three of their employees and one of their officers*... with the words you chose. You have no idea how many guys would have hidden behind the excuse that "They _*made*_ me react that way."


----------



## dieosub (Jun 16, 2011)

Willie T said:


> OK, some straight talk. You've had your time of griping and bitching. That's necessary for some people sometimes.
> 
> Now.......... How about you present us with a post that focuses upon how you will use this to learn at least one valuable lesson, and how you will begin to change your conduct when dealing with the same powers-that-be we are all subject to?
> 
> ...



Yes... lol... I agree with you and the other two people that replied. Indeed, MY problem was MY temper and how I handled the situation. Agreed.

What I am doing is calling the Lic Guru (LVM already).

Simply put, there is more than one way to skin a cat. Staying in business is obviously my priority. Re-incorporation, RMO- separate entities, etc- all of it helps.

I didnt want to give the impression that all I could do was *****, but in this case it was necessary. A bit of venting if you will.

That does not change one fact... the system IS flawed.

To not see that is a different disease than my loud mouth syndrome. One I'd rather not have. I prefer my ability to get into and out of trouble because I stood up, than to keep quite in the face of oppression. 

So- is there anyway to fix the system or at least spar with it a little bit and hope for some results?

Or is it a complete lost cause?

Again, my bitching is done, I am just communicating what I am sure others agree with, at least here in CA. (70% of my business associates are licensed contractors and most agree that changes would be welcome)

Thank you.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Objectively and positively stated. And the ability to get yourself back out of trouble is good too. Even though it is far easier to smoothly sidestep trouble and let it fall elsewhere.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

CSLB was designed to protect the consumer. You unfortunately showed your true colors which made you guilty before anything else.

Your not going to be able to change it.

It is also their for your protection if you know how to use it, it can prevent people from maliciously pursuing you.

Look at SB800, that works in your favor, provided you are a reputable upstanding contractor and if your not it helps the homeowner. 

The system is the way it is because of unscrupulous contractors.


----------



## dieosub (Jun 16, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> CSLB was designed to protect the consumer. You unfortunately showed your true colors which made you guilty before anything else.


And what were my true colours in this case?



Chris Johnson said:


> Your not going to be able to change it.


That is our problem isn't it. 



Chris Johnson said:


> It is also their for your protection if you know how to use it, it can prevent people from maliciously pursuing you.


I will have to study up on this then. 



Chris Johnson said:


> Look at SB800, that works in your favor, provided you are a reputable upstanding contractor and if your not it helps the homeowner.
> 
> The system is the way it is because of unscrupulous contractors.


I am not familiar with the SB800, if you could tell me a little bit about that I would sincerely appreciate it. Again, my work is usually small repair work.

Yet all my yelp reviews are 4 or 5 stars and I have a 3 inch binder with letters of recommendation, but (emphatically) the CSLB will not bother looking into that.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

dieosub said:


> .... That does not change one fact... the system IS flawed.
> 
> So- is there anyway to fix the system or at least spar with it a little bit and hope for some results?
> 
> Or is it a complete lost cause?....


Yes, it is flawed. And since it is run by those human-type people we talked about, it will always be flawed. Nothing changes that one fact.

So.... wadda we do 'bout it? I think about the only effective thing we can do is learn to work with it in its flawed condition. Kinda keeps putting everything right back on our own shoulders, doesn't it?

Bummer. But it's life.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Your temper was your true colors. And since you used it against the judge, jury and executioner they are holding it against you forever now...they have a file!

SB800 talks about standards and acceptable practices, it can protect you in the sense that just because mr and mrs homeowner don't like something but it meets industry acceptable standards and you have met those standards your free and clear. 

I only had to use it once in a subdivision I did with 56 condos, one PIA client out of 56 and nothing we did could satisfy them so I used SB800 in my favor...then gave their neighbors everything and then some, just to put them in their place. The neighbors loved all the bonus service I gave them.

Google SB800, it's a good read


----------



## dieosub (Jun 16, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> Your temper was your true colors. And since you used it against the judge, jury and executioner they are holding it against you forever now...they have a file!


My temper was my response, allthough not the best, to a situation already in decay due to a rude CSLB agent and quite possibly... the lack of caffeine in me so early in the morning... :whistling

And in specific terms, it wasnt as if I told the agent to meet me somewhere so I could show him my fist in close up.

It was along the lines of "you are wrong bug off now little boy".

That was incorrect, I should have handled with a better attitude. 

However, you dont see something wrong with _".... And since you used it against the judge, jury and executioner they are holding it against you forever now...they have a file"_ -as you put it?

I feel you just descrived an oppressive system and I certainly hope that you are not PRO "it".


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

dieosub said:


> ...I believe it all stems from how I didnt put my tail in between my legs from the get go and kep my mouth shut like a good american should....


*I take exception to this statement.*



dieosub said:


> Yes... lol... I agree with you and the other two people that replied. Indeed, MY problem was MY temper and how I handled the situation. Agreed.
> 
> *Ok, now you have a chance.:thumbsup:*
> 
> ...





Willie T said:


> Yes, it is flawed. And since it is run by those human-type people we talked about, it will always be flawed. Nothing changes that one fact.
> 
> So.... wadda we do 'bout it? I think about the only effective thing we can do is learn to work with it in its flawed condition. Kinda keeps putting everything right back on our own shoulders, doesn't it?
> 
> Bummer. But it's life.


As eloquently as ever Willie T.:thumbsup:

Dieosub, There may be hope for you yet. It may require you showing up at a CSLB Office & apologizing for your previous indiscretions. Then asking how can we please resolve the issues at hand. Perhaps a letter to the local CSLB Officer in charge would be a better start. Get your paperwork together HAVE SOME COFFEE and go TALK with them. CSLB wins a good portion of the time by aggravating one until he blows a cork. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

dieosub said:


> However, you dont see something wrong with _".... And since you used it against the judge, jury and executioner they are holding it against you forever now...they have a file"_ -as you put it?
> 
> I feel you just descrived an oppressive system and I certainly hope that you are not PRO "it".


Oh no, quite the opposite

But I also realize that no matter what you say or do...they have made up there mind and come hell or high water you can't change it. It's not just the CSLB I'm referring to either, many, many organizations are like this.

Like I said before, know which fights to pick, this wasn't one of them to have a temper with, that made it worse. 

Think about getting pulled over by a cop, two approaches

A. Yes sir, here is my license, sorry for speeding...no big problem mr. so-and-so here is you ticket, please drive carefully, have a nice day

B. You ignorant no good for nothing *******, hiding behind the trees just to give me a ticket, hows that uniform, I paid for your uniform with my taxes, you shouldn't be giving me a ticket at all....Sir, please step out of the vehicle....30 minutes later, speeding ticket, racing ticket, careless driving ticket, unsafe vehicle ticket, failure to produce registration, failure to produce insurance, broken taillight, head lights incorrectly aimed, excessive smog, open alcohol container (empty beer can in trunk), alcohol out of residence (beer can again) and sir we are going to impound your vehicle.

Which one do you want to be?:blink:


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

I've done enough work with natural finishes to have thought of this earlier. I'm not sure how to word it though. Anyone have suggestions? *"Natural materials may vary in appearance.* 'CONTRACTOR' assumes no liability for variation within specified product" comes to mind ... I would like to word it to protect the CONSUMER as well though - as would be the case where you apply a stain too heavy to a single area, and it really is my fault ...


Smalpierre,


Natural products such as...wood, stone,etc.. *WILL* vary in shade....not MAY....

make a play on those words to dress it up nicey nice..you dont need to over word how you will honor your work if you stained too heavy ...thats a given...

"Wood is a product of nature and known for its inherent color and grain variation and natural beauty."....blah blah blah..


----------



## afkama (Jul 16, 2006)

I have a couple of questions for the OP.
In order for CSLB to suspend your lic they have to charge you with violating a specific section or sections of the Business and Professions code. Which code sections are they claiming you violated?

Also why doesn't CSLB show a lic issued to your company?


----------

